# Utv tires



## whchunter (Aug 12, 2010)

What's a good UTV tire and where is a cheap place to buy?


----------



## RiverBuck (Aug 16, 2010)

For mud Swamper Vampires cannot be beat.


----------



## badger (Oct 3, 2010)

I put these on my Honda Big Red MUV and am very pleased with them. Free shipping too..........

http://www.tiresunlimited.com/ALL TIRES/Kenda/kenda_executioner.htm


----------

